# 30+ year old builds



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Going through a box of old photo's I found these.










The NF-104 was the 1/48 Hasagawa G kit converted by scratch build. 
I used an article in Fine Scale Modeler as inspiration.
The Decals were pieced together from a bunch MicroScale sheets.
This was my 2nd time with the Model Masters metalizer. 

I don't have a photo of the cockpit, but I highly modified it with the translator-controller.
I used putty to make the space suit.

The X-1 was built OOTB. 

I built these while based at Dover AFB from '88-'91. When I left I donated them to the Base Museum.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice builds and history. Do you think they are still in a display there?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks.

I'm guessing they are not on display. The museum moved across the base after I left. I'm guessing they would not survive the move. I donated all my built kits, a P-51 and an F-86 also. Sadly I can't find any photos of those.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Be sure and post them if you ever do. 🤙


----------

